# DNR practice test



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

I know it may have been a while since we have taken our Hunter's safety Test and if you are new to the sport....the DNR set up practice test on-line....They are not as easy as before!! I like this new approach to getting them to learn the material and it would be fun to post some of your scores on here!! Be honest!

I only posted an 89% the first time I took it!! Lots of new material and old stuff that we tend to take for granted!!

http://www.hunter-ed.com/cgi-local/exam/practice.cgi?st=mi


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

That's funny I found it a while ago and didn't know a heck of alot of answers...


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I only got an 80%. I had no idea what the terms meant in regards to transporting a firearm in the field. Then there was that cock feather question, doesn't it matter what type of rest you use? Glad I got mine out of the way 20 years ago. I promise not to shoot anyone, or catch hypothermia.:lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah the test is different then the one I took some odd 20 years ago. Some of those questions weren't even on the test I took. Some of that information wasn't even covered in my course. 

I got an 80%


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

84%
I have never taken the test before.
It was not exactly what I thought it would be.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

with hunter numbers falling and less youths getting involved what is passing 40%

:lol:


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

yes I did not know how to answer the cock feather question.
To me it matters on what bow and rest I am shooting. For the most part I shoot cock feather down.
guess it been to long for myself ended with a 79%
Don't recall 80% of the question on the test over 20 years ago


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I hope I never get bit by a rattlensnake or get lost and have to build a shelter. LOL Luckily I can walk a mile or less in any direction and hit a road. 


There are several versions of the test. Hit "take test again" or reload the test. 

I believe there are a few faults, if I read it right. Not really faults, maybe "too vague" is more like it.
The arrow fletch question is one of them, Unless I'm reading it incorrectly. Whoever wrote the quiz is thinking old school classic bow setup. IMHO It depends on your rest and depends on your bow. Many compound rests shoot cock up or down. Depending on spine, many traditional shooters will shoot cock feather in. With feathers it may help flight.
In fact, on the Masters of the Barebow II DVD, Fred Eichler of Easton Bowhunting suggests cock feather in, as opposed to cock feather out.

The other question was the one that said something like "this is rarely a fatal shot on deer and gave the options, with "head on" being the choice they wanted. Whoever wrote that quiz has obviously never shot a deer looking at him at 30 yards with a 30-06. When the bullet blows up the heart and lungs and turns the liver to mush, all I've ever seen them do, or hear of, is drop straight down like a sack of potato's, without even a twitch. Other than hitting one in the head, there's no faster way to kill a deer than at close/moderate range, with a high powered rifle. With a broadside double lunger, they'll often still run for 20-100 yards. Not so when you center it on a deer looking straight at you. They go 3 feet straight down.

Now, I'm not suggesting all young hunters take that shot. I'm not. My dad was a rifle instructor, so there isn't any angled shot that can't be made on a whitetail with a high powered .30 or .35 caliber rifle, but "rarely fatal"? I've probably taken that shot 20 times and the results are always the same, straight down dead. The gut job will be messy, because the bullet really does incredible damage, but that's what the hose is for.

The question should probably be removed because you won't want to take that shot with a .243 or small gauge lead slug, but you would with a 30-06., .300 or .350 mag, or a modern 12ga jacketed slug at reasonable ranges.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> with hunter numbers falling and less youths getting involved what is passing 40%
> 
> :lol:


The funny part is they need to first get an 80% or higher on this test...for proof they studied the information,....then they take the "Real" test!! My son will be studying hard this next few weeks!!

Pinefarm is correct, you can retake the test and you get a bunch of new questions and a few repeats...but it is good competition if you have a hunting buddy over!!


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow I got a 76 on that. I must say there was a lot of things that don't have anything to do with actual safety in the field. Probably useful info and knowledge for the kids to learn though. Some of the questions seemed a bit over worded for me not recently going thru the course. 
Also for anyone interested in taking the practice test it takes a bit more time than I was expecting.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

3rd try got this...Does take longer than expected..but my Son and I are having fun and learning!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

2nd try 94%


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Geez, 85 percent. That was reasonably comprehensive. A far cry from the short test in 1971. I guess I'm dead if I have to survive on my own and someone else is dead if they need medical help from me.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

They was a question on "grey areas of ethical behavior" that I must have got wrong. The question had two areas that were clearly illegal and then one about baiting and one about shooting beyond your capable range. I decided on shooting beyond my capable range since baiting is still legal in the UP. This must have been wrong. When I went to the follow up area for review, one grey area listed was "Baiting deer with corn or protein pellets" which was verbatim to the answer on the test. Interesting what they are teaching.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

flinch said:


> They was a question on "grey areas of ethical behavior" that I must have got wrong. The question had two areas that were clearly illegal and then one about baiting and one about shooting beyond your capable range. I decided on shooting beyond my capable range since baiting is still legal in the UP. This must have been wrong. When I went to the follow up area for review, one grey area listed was "Baiting deer with corn or protein pellets" which was verbatim to the answer on the test. Interesting what they are teaching.


I believe this test was out before the ban on baiting...so you are right, they were already planting that seed that baiting is "wrong". I got it wrong also!! 

POLITICS!!!!:yikes:


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

ishot3bucks said:


> I believe this test was out before the ban on baiting...so you are right, they were already planting that seed that baiting is "wrong". I got it wrong also!!
> 
> POLITICS!!!!:yikes:


Not quite what I mean't. Baiting is still legal in the UP and if it weren't, it would not be a grey area, it would be illegal. So you are right about planting the seed. They should at least remove the "shooting beyond your capable range" answer and add something truly illegal if baiting is the answer they wanted. And for the record, I am ok with planting the seed during hunter education. It may just send a strange message when a kid watches dad use bait in the UP.


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

I got an 89% but how many ten year olds do you think would fully understand some of those questions if they were not cover in the class. I know about ten years ago I sat through the class with my wife when she took it and when it came test time more then half of the class could not read the test. In turn they asked all the adults sitting in class to take anywhere from 4-7 students and read through the test and answers for them just so they could take it. I can't tell you for sure how many passed or failed but I would have thought that reading would have been a requirement before attending hunters safety.:yikes:


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

I got 79% WOW this test has some stuff i've never heard of


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

I did two practice tests a year ago. One was 89% and one was 94%. When i did the real test I got 79% :sad: lost 15 dollars :tdo12: I did it again and got 97%


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Alexx said:


> I did two practice tests a year ago. One was 89% and one was 94%. When i did the real test I got 79% :sad: lost 15 dollars :tdo12: I did it again and got 97%


 
You want to here more POLITICS!!! They want all classes taught by volunteer instructors to not exceed $10.00/student, but then they charge $15.00 on-line (With no staff needed) and from the sounds of it (From Alexx) cost you another $15.00 to try again... :rant::rant:

This system is different from years past. I taught the class with a great group of guys in Richmond and one part of the class that can't be taught on line was attitude. I would admire the lead instructor when he would tell them that you need to be a respectful hunter and if you did not show-up until half the class was done, goofed off during safety issues, if you slept through part of his class, did not clean-up your lunch (Just like if you were in the woods eating), and were disrespectful to others in the class, he would not sign off on his/her certificate!!

Every kid was glued to what he was saying....He said it was not an Ego thing, he had to sign off on cards that would be putting guns in the hands of these "Kids" and he did not want to be responsible for an accident or a death in Michigan!! 

Computers can't tell who is taking the class and what type of "hunter" it is approving??


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

If simlar questions appear on the actual test someone ought to update and/or revise some of them. For example: 1. a left handed person would give the "wrong" answer to the cock feather question; 2. the gun haul in to a tree question assumes that every gun has a sling; 3. to my knowledge MDNR does not monitor deer birth rates in establishing their hunting regulations. These and similar fuzzy questions appeared on the test I took.


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

The field course cost me two dollars, and it gave me more knowledge then the online course  I think it's not fair to charge 15.00 dollars for the online test and 2.00 for a field test that involves 2 instructors. It should be the opposite way


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

*You answered 66 of the 75 questions correctly for a score of 88%.*

There were some questions that must be covered specifically in study material for these tests.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Only got a 80 when I got a 95 on my hunter safety test 5 years ago.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

20 years ago I got 1 question wrong. I liked some of the self serving question that made you answer what the DNR's purpose is. It seems that there a few questions like that. Obviously not enough, only 80%.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Would have been nice to read the study course first, Am not sure that the org who does the most is a hunting q?? never saw them in the woods. To me the "elbow" carry is to the side?? not the front, Other q,s make me roll my eyes, F*(&*ing classroom instructors, Not TAITC. read thru slowly and think,, what would a nimrod do,,,,,, OK. I got above 80% but not impressed with all the options of answers,---- need pictures for ex-military types


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

As a very proud HS Instructor, all I can say is it is interesting to read some of the test questions used. 

That's all I will say about that. 

It is fun to teach though. Way more material then when I took it.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I took it again, and still got an 80%. This time I got some question some wildlife act I had never heard of. I don't see how a 10 year old can pass it.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm old enough that I didn't have to take the test when I started hunting, but I did get an 85% on the first try. I'd like a re-do but have to go run some errands now. Maybe later!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Look at you Ms. Smarty pants. I know, I know, you don't like to brag unless you have to.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

3fingervic said:


> I took it again, and still got an 80%. This time I got some question some wildlife act I had never heard of. I don't see how a 10 year old can pass it.


I am a Hunters Safety instructor in Genessee County and you would be surprised at how *few *10 year olds actually don't pass. Adults read to much into the questions and over think there answers. 10 to 12 year olds *see* the question, scan it into there brain and then pick the answer that comes closest to the correct answer always on the look out for the ever present "All of the above." answer.

ishot3bucks


> This system is different from years past. I taught the class with a great group of guys in Richmond and one part of the class that can't be taught on line was attitude. I would admire the lead instructor when he would tell them that you need to be a respectful hunter and if you did not show-up until half the class was done, goofed off during safety issues, if you slept through part of his class, did not clean-up your lunch (Just like if you were in the woods eating), and were disrespectful to others in the class, he would not sign off on his/her certificate!!


We do this also and very rarely do we have an issue with students.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

3fingervic said:


> Look at you Ms. Smarty pants. I know, I know, you don't like to brag unless you have to.


Ohh, sorry if I came off looking like I was bragging :sad: , I'm just a bit older than lots of folks on this site & have been in the field for MANY years. Most of it is common sense...and some if it is technical names for things we've all been doing for years but never knew what they were called (like "trail carry" vs "side carry").


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

autumnlovr said:


> Ohh, sorry if I came off looking like I was bragging :sad: , I'm just a bit older than lots of folks on this site & have been in the field for MANY years. Most of it is common sense...and some if it is technical names for things we've all been doing for years but never knew what they were called (like "trail carry" vs "side carry").


You didn't. I was just giving you crap. I was mostly making fun of myself. According to the test I have a 20% chance of shooting myself in the foot.:yikes:


And apparently I'm not smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

3fingervic said:


> You didn't. I was just giving you crap. I was mostly making fun of myself. According to the test I have a 20% chance of shooting myself in the foot.:yikes:
> 
> 
> And apparently I'm not smarter than a 5th grader.


Whew! It's so hard to express the true sentiment on the internet. And, I sincerely doubt you'd shoot your foot....maybe your eye, but not your foot! :lol:


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

As long as I can keep the rest of my fingers I'll be happy.:lol:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Holy Wah...

When I took the Hunters Safety class 16 years ago I got a 100%...I was 10. 

I got an 81% without reading any of this material before hand. Mind you I have a Bachelors in Natural Resources Management and took several credit hours in wildlife biology, ecology, ethics/philosophy, etc. Many of those questions are crazy. "which of the following..." Heck nearly all of them. Too vague for adults yet alone youth.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I scored an 83%. I will put my score in large black letters on the back of my orange hunting vest. This way all of you will be able to decide for yourself if you want to hunt by me or not.


----------

